# Cube4You



## Kickflip1993 (Jun 19, 2008)

I ordered cubes from cube4you, i live in austria, when do you think they will arrive when i bought them on 18.06.2008 wednesday in the evening?


----------



## tim (Jun 19, 2008)

within 1-10 weeks. Seriously: it's impossible to guess the date, just be patient


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Jun 19, 2008)

its been 1 day haha...

What shipping did you buy, and be patient..dont wait for the cube let the cube come to you.


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Jun 19, 2008)

i know that the cubes not arrive 1 day after buying...
i just wanted to get informations...
i don´t know what type of sending i took, but it was the first one^^


----------



## pcharles93 (Jun 19, 2008)

EMS-3-5 business days after shipping if there are no delays.


----------



## 4ZN_5H4D0W (Jun 19, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> EMS-3-5 business days after shipping if there are no delays.



Timing Site Status 
　 2008-06-18 13:00:00 SHANGHAI Posting 
　 2008-06-18 19:49:00 2 Despatch from Sorting Center 
　 2008-06-18 23:19:05 SHANGHAI Arrival at Sorting Center 
　 2008-06-18 23:25:19 SHANGHAI Despatch from Sorting Center 

This was in my tracking, I was wondering, would it come on the weekend? This is EMS by the way.


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Jun 19, 2008)

4ZN_5H4D0W said:


> pcharles93 said:
> 
> 
> > EMS-3-5 business days after shipping if there are no delays.
> ...


well it just left the sorting room yesterday.

So i'd expect it on monday-wednesday


----------



## 4ZN_5H4D0W (Jun 20, 2008)

andrewvo1324 said:


> 4ZN_5H4D0W said:
> 
> 
> > pcharles93 said:
> ...



OhhK. Well, it was just handed over to customs, but I was wondering which time zone it's in. Between my last post and now, it says this:
　 2008-06-19 13:38:00 UNITED STATES OF AMERICA USSFOA Arrival at Sorting Center 
　 2008-06-19 13:39:00 UNITED STATES OF AMERICA USSFOA Handed over to Customs 
I've heard thhat USSFOA is in San Francisco, just one hour drive from where I live. (OHH $H!7, my dad's in SF right now!) Are the times posted in the time zone the package is in and was just posted late? Also, isn't Pacific Time supposed to be GMT -8 hours? At the bottom of speedsolving forums, it says GMT -7 hours,but it's still the correct time. Is this a glitch or something?


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Jun 21, 2008)

Sorry for slightly moving off topic.. but how much is shipping for cube4you if I live in Singapore?


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Jun 21, 2008)

i would say about 45 bucks


----------



## 4ZN_5H4D0W (Jun 22, 2008)

Lol, I was moving off-topic. It wouldn't be THAT expensive would it?


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Jun 25, 2008)

How can it be that expensive.. that's insane.. that's like... 6-7 times more expensive than the cube (7bucks) i intend to buy.


----------



## MistArts (Jun 26, 2008)

Cube4you is in China right?


----------



## joey (Jun 26, 2008)

Yes. Yes it is.


----------



## ooveehoo (Jun 26, 2008)

jackolanternsoup said:


> Sorry for slightly moving off topic.. but how much is shipping for cube4you if I live in Singapore?



It depends on the weight and the way of shipping. More stuff/faster shipping = more shipping costs (naturally ). I think it was from 6USD up.


----------

